# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Nha Trang, gia tốt.

## thanh_datdattours

*Kính gửi: Quý công ty, quý doanh nghiệp và các tổ chức du lịch hoạt động du lịch tại Việt nam.
      Lời đầu tiên Khách Sạn Hồng Ngọc xin gửi lời chào thân ái và lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất đến Quý vị.*
  Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn tương đương 2 sao, có nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, phòng rộng, thoáng mát, có thang máy, điều hòa nhiệt độ, mini bar, tivi truyền hình cáp, máy tắm nước nóng, bồn tắm, Wifi miễn phí, tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang.Trong thời gian vừa qua Khách Sạn Hồng Ngọc rất cảm ơn Quý khách hàng, quý công ty, quý doanh nghiệp đã quan tâm, hợp tác với Khách sạn chúng tôi, nay chúng tôi xin gửi đến Quý công ty bảng báo giá phòng hợp đồng năm 2012.
Một số hình ảnh

----------


## thanh_datdattours

...................................up

----------


## thanh_datdattours

..................................up

----------


## thanh_datdattours

..................................up

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

Đặc biệt: cung cấp thẻ vao khu giải trí Vinpearland giá tốt ( giao tận nơi )
Vé người lớn: 432.000
Vé Trẻ em ( 1m - 1.4m ): 336.000


vui lòng liên hẹ chữ ký để biết chi tiết

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước 
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga 
- Đại lý Vé máy bay 
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh 
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land 
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage &...

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Tư vấn và thiết kế tours du lịch trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Tư vấn và thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

Http: Datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

Http: Datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http : datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## romango

_QT 34                                   Chương trình du lịch 1 ngày_
*HÀ NỘI – LẠNG SƠN* _Từ xa xưa, trong câu ca dao của người Việt đã có câu:_
*'' Đồng Đăng có phố Kỳ Lừa
 Có nàng Tô Thị, có chùa Tam Thanh''* *L*_à địa đầu của Tổ Quốc, Lạng Sơn là  tỉnh có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, non nước hữu tình, có nhiều di tích  lịch sử với nền văn hoá đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, nơi có nhiều di tích  lịch sử, văn hoá là những tiềm năng to lớn cho việc phát triển du lịch  Lạng Sơn, đem đến sức cuốn hút lạ kỳ với các du khách phương xa._
*04h30:*  Xe và HDV của du lịch *QUỐC TẾ*  đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn trên xe đoàn nghe HDV  thuyết minh và tham gia chương trình văn nghệ do HDV tổ chức đoàn dừng  nghỉ tự do ăn sáng tại thị trấn Mẹt.
*08h30:* Tới Chợ Tân Thanh, quý khách tự mua sắm tại Chợ Tân Thanh - Lạng Sơn với các mặt hàng điện tử, đồ gia dụng với giá cả rẻ giật mình...
*11h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng với một số đặt sản Lạng Sơn như: Vịt quay bắc Kinh, Khoai môn, Khâu nhục, cải ngồng Lạng Sơn...
*14h00:* Đoàn lên xe khởi hành đi chợ Đông Kinh quý khách tự do mua sắm tại Chợ Đông Kinh...
*16h00:* Quý khách lên xe đoàn khởi hành về Hà Nội. Về đến Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến đi, tạm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại!
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 209.000đ*

_(Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 40 đến 45 khách đi 01 xe 45 chỗ)_ **Giá trên bao gồm:*
      Xe ô tô Hyundai đời mới đưa đón thăm quan các điểm theo chương trình.
      Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm thăm quan.
      Bảo hiểm du lịch theo tiêu chuẩn.
      Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo chương trình, tại các điểm tham quan.
      Quà tặng: khăn lạnh, nước uống.
** Dịch vụ không bao gồm:* Thuế VAT, các chi phí cá nhân, Ăn trưa
*Lưu Ý:* trẻ dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, từ 6 đến 10 tuổi tính ½ xuất, từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn  *Travel for better life – du lịch cho cuộc sống thêm ý nghĩa !*

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

giám giá nhân dịp trung thu nhóe, liên hệ chữ ký

----------


## thanh_datdattours

giám giá nhân dịp trung thu nhóe, liên hệ chữ ký

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy xe số & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

wellcome to nha trang

----------


## thanh_datdattours

wellcome to Nha Trang

----------


## thanh_datdattours

wellcome to Nha Trang

----------


## thanh_datdattours

wellcome to Nha Trang

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------

